# Rod and reel recomendations?



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am looking to buy a new fly rod and reel. I have been using my dads 8wt TFO BVK with a Orivs mid arbor reel and a buddies older 8wt G. Loomis (don't remember which one but it is the one of the lower end rods) with a Ross gunnison reel. I am leaning towards getting the TFO BVK with the Orvis hydros large arbor, I really like the feel of the BVK over the G. Loomis. I am going to be fishing for mostly reds in the flats and the occasional trout. My budget is about $600-700 and I was just wondering if anyone has any other suggestions on rods and reels.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

I would recommend finding a used sage and put a lamson guru on it just my 2cents


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

Mason m said:


> I would recommend finding a used sage and put a lamson guru on it just my 2cents


Where would I find a used rod? I really don't know if I would want to buy a rod of ebay or something that I couldn't look at before I bought it.


----------



## AguaMala (Feb 28, 2012)

Try your local fly shop. Sometimes shops will have rods on consignment. Or you could keep an eye out here on the classifieds. I recently picked up a sage 8wt an a loop real on craigslist.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

There's a orvis rod and reel forsale in the classifieds that is a top notch setup it's a little out of your price range but you wouldn't be disappointed with the orvis flyrod.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I've bought a couple rods & reels off of EBay with no problems at all.


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

IFly in Houston sells gently used stuff.


----------



## wiznut (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm selling the like new set up in the classifieds. Top of the line set up, I just ended up with two after I thought my first one got stolen, and then found it. Hit me up if you're interested.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=863673


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

Has anyone used a TFO mangrove. I have read a lot of good reviews about it.


----------



## Wooly Hawg Tail (Apr 16, 2013)

I have an 8wt with a nautilus on it. Freakin amaze balls! Seriously though if I had the $$ right now I'd buy that orvis! Either way both setups are great! I recommend a TFO and a Lamson if your going to buy new! Best flyshop in TX is Sportsmanship Finest in BeeCaves TX.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Tilly_bend,

I have a Mangrove in a 8 wt and enjoy it. I do think I slightly prefer the BVK though, but keep in mind, that is just _my personal_ casting preference. My favorite is my Sage Xi3. Everyone is different. What works well for me might be very awkward for you. The only way to really know what suits you best is to try out several different rods and decide for yourself. The price tag and name on the rod should not be the determining factors.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

For the sake of comparison, I have a Redington predator with an Allen Alpha. $460 new. I'm very happy with it, although the Predator is quite a bit heavier than the BVK. The Allen Kraken is extremely light weight and has an excellent drag. The Allen Alpha is Cheaper yet, but a bit heavier and without a sealed drag.

For what it's worth, these guys http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ did an 8 wt shoot-out and really like both the BVK and the Hydros reel as a quality bargain. More importantly, you already said you like the BVK, so that's probably a pretty good option.

If you like the Mangrove, Yellowstone Anglers didn't and so put them at a pretty nice discount price.

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/deep-deals/tfo-mangrove-fly-rods.html?options=cart


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

The TFO Mangrove is a great choice at your price range. You don't need to drop a ton on a rod and reel. Get that and a Lamson Velocity (or Litespeed if you can), and you'll be set. You can find some good deals on ebay if you are patient.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

If that Orvis set-up is in good shape I'd buy it, keep the reel & flip the rod for $600'ish and then buy the BVK for $250'ish and pocket the difference. 

Then you've got an excellent set up with minimal outlay.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a like new Bauer M3, that I will make you a good deal on. Have too many reels. Great 8 wgt large arbor reel with a very easily adjustable cork and teflon drag. You can actually adjust the drag with one finger. 150 yds with #8 wf line.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

A Bauer?!?! Man, I thought I was the only guy in Texas to own a Bauer. Picked up a M5 Superlite while living out of state. have never seen another one since I've been home.

BTW Bauer makes really good reels.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the endorsement there Uncle Worm Drowner.
LOL


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Buy a mid-level outfit, great line. You will buy many more over the years, likely giving away several you have replaced with the "latest" favorite. Lost count myself. Stick with lifetime warranty stuff, reputable brands. I like Rio lines. The key to success is your skill level, not the equipment.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Check with my buddy Joel. He might have something.

http://www.redstriperod.com/

SG2


----------

